

Getting to know Android 4.1, Part 1 - The Basics - wallflower
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/06/30/getting-to-know-android-4-1-part-1-the-basics-slide-unlock-software-buttons-and-new-icons/

======
thechut
I've got Jelly Bean running on my GNex and I think the new UI is much nicer.
This review spends a lot of time nitpicking the buttons, and the blown up
pictures do make them look a little off. But I don't notice it all when using
the phone.

In my opinion this review leaves out the best new parts of Jelly Bean. The
notifications pull down has changed to show better previews of text or email
messages. Including showing previews of both messages if you have more than
one. The overall look and feel of the notification UI (and integration with
the cards) is also much better.

This review also doesn't spend much time talking about the new cards system.
It took me a few days to integrate it into my workflow but its really nice,
especially the integration with Google Places. I basically see cards as a more
refined UI to Google search results.

Just my two cents, overall Jelly Bean is a good improvement to Android and
continues Google's goal to unify the Android UI.

~~~
radley
It is "Part 1 - The Basics"...

------
jsz0
Glad they fixed the icon height inconsistency issue. That bothered me a lot
more than it should have. I always look at little problems like that as kind
of a proxy for the rest of the system I can't see. So some random app force
closes and I'm thinking 'this is because the parts I can't see are just as
sloppy as the parts I can see' I totally realize that's not a fair assumption
to make but I can't help it.

EDIT: Never-mind. Scrolled down in the article and realized they didn't
actually fix it. I can't see how this could take someone more than a couple
hours to fix. Come on guys.

~~~
THE_PUN_STOPS
> I can't see how this could take someone more than a couple hours to fix.

This is what kills me about the icon consistency thing. All it would take is a
single Googler with Photoshop a single day to fix.

~~~
radley
Because iterating great design is so obvious & effortless?

~~~
jsz0
They just need to line them up. We know these icons are often going to be next
to each other. I know Googlers are using these phones. It doesn't bother
them?!

------
ricardobeat
Why is it that they keep messing with the interface? It changes significantly
even in minor version bumps. I think that goes to say why iOS usually feels
much more polished. I can't imagine having my lock screen and UI colors change
every couple months.

~~~
radley
Few Android users keep the default backgrounds so it's only natural for Google
to change too. It also makes it easy to see that it's new and different.

~~~
ricardobeat
Background images are the smallest concern; the significant changes are UI
accent colors, the unlock mechanism, fonts, input styles, toolbar buttons...
while they change many times a year, iOS still looks essentially the same as 5
years go, yet beautiful and usable. The most radical changes I can remember
are the switch to rounded radio buttons, lock screen shortcuts and
notifications pulldown.

~~~
bookwormAT
Well, "yet beautiful and usable" is a matter of opinion.

I find the 5 year old iOS UI boring and much less usable than the AOSP Android
UI.

And this could be related to the fact that the Android team is refining the UI
with every iteration.

------
rzeligzon
Remember @thechut this is only part one. They'll probably go over the features
you had mentioned. I think they did a fine job of analyzing the design and
pixels, although i didnt notice the issues initially im glad they provide a
second set of eyes.

